# Intake Wrap / Throttle Body Questions



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it worth it to purchase a wrap for my short ram intake? Do they really work? Aftermarket Throttle Body, worth it? good gains? Thanks!:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

wferrine said:


> Is it worth it to purchase a wrap for my short ram intake?


:lol: What? Like header wrap? Probably not. Heat soak is more of a "bolted together" conductance than hot air in the engine bay screwing up your IATs.

As far as an aftermarket TB, don't bother unless you're going to a full 4"/102mm. I'm sure there's some guys on here who'd disagree, but, then, how much money did they spend on how many millimeters more of diameter in their TB? Exactly.

Sorry if I came off as a D-bag, can't say I've ever heard of wrapping the intake...


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

I insulated the bottom of my Vararam tray with Design Engineering Inc. 1,500 Degree Cool Tape, purchased at AutoZone, or Advanced Auto. The Vararam tray sits right on the top of the radiator and would get quite hot. I'd also relocated the IAT sensor to the rear of the air filter and want that area to stay closer to ambiet temps. It worked, tray stays much cooler. I've also seen some air intakes wrapped with insulation you can get at Lowe's. It's like bubble wrap with aluminum foil over it. This can look quite "tacky" IMO if not put on with great care.

Throttle Body? You need many supporting mods before you'll see much of any gains from a larger diameter throat. I'd recommed simply having the stock one ported and spending your mod money elsewhere.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you much. I dont know anyone has has wrapped their intake themselves but i did research it to see if it was worth it. As with everything it returned mixed reviews. In a perfect world I would purchase a supercharger kit, but I cant see spending 8,000 with install.. I guess Ill hold off on the throttle body. IF i have the stock pone bored out, any decent gain? Im guessing noo?

No worries Dan, your not a D Bag lol...


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Porting the stock tb: any decent gains? Probably less than a 5 hp increase. Better throttle response though. I'd recommend having both the tb and intake manifold ported at the same time. With this combo you'd pick up around 20-25 hp.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BRZN said:


> Porting the stock tb: any decent gains? Probably less than a 5 hp increase. Better throttle response though. I'd recommend having both the tb and intake manifold ported at the same time. With this combo you'd pick up around 20-25 hp.


Maybe. You're assuming he has a LS2. I don't know why people don't have it in their sig or mention in the post what year they have. He also didn't mention mods or what brand CAI. It makes a difference. If he has a LS1 then porting the manifold would do nothing but possible harm. A LS2 wouldn't gain anything with a TB until much bigger HP. Post your year and mods guys when asking a question.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got a Nick Williams 102mm throttle body and SNL 100mm cai with Texas-Speed 100mm maf on my 2006. After retuning on the dyno, it picked up 26 rwhp. I already have CNC ported LS3 heads with hollow stem valves, custom ground Comp cam, FAST LSXR 102mm intake manifold, Kooks headers, Borla cat-back, 46# injectors, fuel rails, and everything else needed to put the whole puzzle together. I have no idea what opening up the induction like that would do on a stock setup. I don't even know if you can bolt a N.W. 102 up to a stock manifold or not.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> I've got a Nick Williams 102mm throttle body and SNL 100mm cai with Texas-Speed 100mm maf on my 2006. After retuning on the dyno, it picked up 26 rwhp. I already have CNC ported LS3 heads with hollow stem valves, custom ground Comp cam, FAST LSXR 102mm intake manifold, Kooks headers, Borla cat-back, 46# injectors, fuel rails, and everything else needed to put the whole puzzle together. I have no idea what opening up the induction like that would do on a stock setup. I don't even know if you can bolt a N.W. 102 up to a stock manifold or not.


Yes, anytime you make the engine flow better you get gains. There is instances when bigger is not better. Thats when you have an negitive effect on velocity and cylinder filling. Bigger ID TB's no matter what size help, its been proven, ported TB's not so much. 

102mm TB on a stock manifold is questionable on a stock LS2 90mm manifold. You would have to portmatch it 12mm, thats alot if the opening is 90mm. I was bearly able to open up the LS1/6 manifold to 80mm from the stock 75mm size. Plus the LS2 said to be a crappy manifold.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

wferrine said:


> Is it worth it to purchase a wrap for my short ram intake? Do they really work?


Insulating a metal intake tube is a good idea. They hold more heat than a plastic one. It can also benefit plastic. I insulated my Vararam tray and it dramatically reduced heat soak after the car sits for a half hour or so hot. A short ram is not a good choice on these cars. Relocate your iat sensor for the best results.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I bought a short ram already. So I will have to make it work. What do you recommend for a wrap?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder if Plasti Dip would insulate....

Industrial Protective Coatings & Adhesives, Plastic Coatings, Protective Foam Coatings


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I wonder if Plasti Dip would insulate....
> 
> Industrial Protective Coatings & Adhesives, Plastic Coatings, Protective Foam Coatings


Some but not much I'd imagine. Air is the insulator and thus foam products with air cells work the best


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Found this on ebay. What you guys think?

Cool Cover 36" x 14" - Universal Air Intake Shield Wrap | eBay


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

Summit has a nice variety.

http://www.summitracing.com/search/...c-Adhesive-Backed-Heat-Barriers/?autoview=SKU 

Personally I bought a roll of material at Home Depot that had 1/4 inch foam insulation with adhesive and aluminum on the outside. It was near the insulation and A/C filters. I tried to find the exact product for you to no avail but it is at Home Depot I assure you.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> Personally I bought a roll of material at Home Depot that had 1/4 inch foam insulation with adhesive and aluminum on the outside. It was near the insulation and A/C filters. I tried to find the exact product for you to no avail but it is at Home Depot I assure you.


I did the same as you. Also bought their heat reflective tape. Helped my Vararam with heat soak big time.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok guys, so it worked? I guess Ill give that a shot. cheaper option and im always skeptical about some products on ebay.. Thank you.


----------

